# How can I check who is the registered owner



## conso (9 Jan 2007)

I'm considering buying a second hand car from a private owner. Is there any way of checking if this person is the registered owner of the vehicle? Checks on cartell.ie don't provide this information.


----------



## polo9n (9 Jan 2007)

they do for €25 isn't it?


----------



## conso (9 Jan 2007)

No, for €30 cartell.ie does a finance check, checks the number of previous owners, tax expiry date, has car been reported scrapped or written off etc etc but not who the current registered owner is


----------



## Guest122 (9 Jan 2007)

Another note - how out of date is the info on cartell.ie?  If a car is stolen, scrapped written off just the other day will this be reflected on the website today or does it take weeks for info to be updated?

BB


----------



## mc-BigE (9 Jan 2007)

conso said:


> I'm considering buying a second hand car from a private owner. Is there any way of checking if this person is the registered owner of the vehicle? Checks on cartell.ie don't provide this information.



Ask to see the Reg. Book or cert, if he says no, hes not the owner.


----------



## conso (9 Jan 2007)

Yes, but  I am trying to check this before before I travel 100 miles to view this car.


----------



## Satanta (9 Jan 2007)

conso said:


> I'm considering buying a second hand car from a private owner. Is there any way of checking if this person is the registered owner of the vehicle? Checks on cartell.ie don't provide this information.


Someone else on AAM recently suggested calling the Shannon office to query if your change of ownership had gone through on "your" (potential) car. Give them the reg and they'll reply with "No. It's registered under XXXXXXXXX". 

Personally, I'm disguisted if that's true, but it was mentioned.


----------



## mc-BigE (9 Jan 2007)

conso said:


> Yes, but  I am trying to check this before before I travel 100 miles to view this car.



Not being smart (and you can't trust everyone) but can you ring him and ask him before you travel?

Another question to ask is "hello, i'm ringing about the car for sale" 
if he says "which car" he's a small time dealer working from home.

Ask him how long he's owned the car and why he's selling.

Ringing the shannon office sounds like a plan, if they give you the answer that is


----------



## polo9n (9 Jan 2007)

see what phone humber did the seller gave you? a home number? you can ask him all those question like car finance/previous owner  like..
i think its not worth all the hassle travelling that far to see the car, its much easier in terms of getting a mechanic or inspecting the car if its a Dublin one.


----------



## RS2K (9 Jan 2007)

Do Cartell offer a warranty against their info being incorrect or misleading? 

Without one it's largely pointless tbh.

HPI offer a generous warranty in the UK.


----------



## joeysully (10 Jan 2007)

conso said:


> I'm considering buying a second hand car from a private owner. Is there any way of checking if this person is the registered owner of the vehicle? Checks on cartell.ie don't provide this information.


 
explain to the seller your concerns and if he is legitimate he will tell you from the logbook/registration book, ask the seller for the registration number and the date of first registration
go to the www.NCTS.ie, enter these details and it will give the name of the register owner.


----------



## jmayo (11 Jan 2007)

The ring and ask about the car is the best one.  It's a good way of trapping the private owner selling the 10 cars.
If you are really interested in the car try Shannon and then go see.
Ask to see the logbook/certificate and if you get some bull then leave it.

Other thing is never meet seller at offsite place like shopping centre car park, pub carpark etc.
You need to see where he is operating out of.
Of course he could just use a mates house, or park outside any hosue, but then cross match address with certifcate details to see if real address.

If it smells any way fishy then walk.
Or as they say if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck then it bloody well is a duck.


----------



## SOM42 (11 Jan 2007)

conso said:


> I'm considering buying a second hand car from a private owner. Is there any way of checking if this person is the registered owner of the vehicle? Checks on cartell.ie don't provide this information.


 
You could try your local friendly Garda.  He will not tell you the owner but he might confirm to you the details you give are correct.  ie if you know his name and address


----------

